# The Prisoner (2009 series)



## clovis-man (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone seen the new mini-series of *The Prisoner* on AMC? Billed as a remake, I have only seen the first two (of six) episodes so far. From what I've seen, I would consider it an homage to Patrick McGoohan instead. I think he would have liked it. It has everything the obsessive Prisoner fan would want, even including "Rover" and the ubiquitous "Be seeing you".

Any thoughts that don't spoil my viewing of the last four episodes that I have on DVR?


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 19, 2009)

A few shots did remind me of the original, the spinning skyline, the walk up the tunnel, even banging his fist on the desk rattling the tea cup all bought to mind the original. As for the old man at the start, he looked a little like McGoohan. I did like the use of 1960s vehicles in the Village. Is there a One? there has been no mention of one, All in all it seems to be a Prisoner for the 21st century, but I still have a fondness for the original site, surprisingly small when you actually visit it.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 19, 2009)

I laughed at the remake when i saw it, not that its bad or anything but that even tv shows are remade more often now.

The trailer of it made me more interested in the classic brit show.   I didnt know it existed and it sounded really interesting.

I have already got the first ep of the old series.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 19, 2009)

It's a brilliant -- if extremely quirky -- series, Connavar. I have watched the entire set several times over now; it is one of the very few pieces done for television that I would not hesitate in calling "classic", and allows for layers upon layers of new interpretation with each viewing....


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2009)

Agree wholeheartedly with everything j.d. says. The original is absolutely brilliant. I love it! (hence my avatar).


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, that's a point -- any sign of the ubiquitous penny-farthing bicycle...?


----------



## Interference (Nov 19, 2009)

If they don't keep the original music, they may as well just not bother with the  rest


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2009)

Interference said:


> If they don't keep the original music, they may as well just not bother with the rest


 
It's the only TV show where I happily sit through the credits just to hear that music


----------



## Interference (Nov 19, 2009)

I got the CD


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 19, 2009)

Comcast "On Demand" is running the entire 1967 series if it's available where you are. I watched the first 2 episodes and my watch the rest (still available on "On Demand"). I noted a few direct lifts from the original, but over all of course they've tried a "re-do". Not sure about it overall, but it'll never compete with the original.

Anyone familiar with "Danger Man" (released as Secret Agent" in America)?


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 19, 2009)

thepaladin said:


> Comcast "On Demand" is running the entire 1967 series if it's available where you are. I watched the first 2 episodes and my watch the rest (still available on "On Demand"). I noted a few direct lifts from the original, but over all of course they've tried a "re-do". Not sure about it overall, but it'll never compete with the original.
> 
> Anyone familiar with "Danger Man" (released as Secret Agent" in America)?



I have the entire series on DVD. Fun to watch. I always liked the way there would be a new #2 and then watch Patrick McGoohan outwit them. My favorite #2 was Mary Morris, she of the small stature and large voice.

And I watched *Secret Agent* when it was on U.S. tv. It was an easy transition to *The Prisoner* from that. I liked it as much as the Patrick McNee/Diana Rigg duo on *The Avengers*.


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 19, 2009)

There is a "school of thought" that The Prisoner is the same character as Mcgoohan played on Danger Man (Secret Agent). He always denied it, but I've read that he would have had to as he didn't own the character from the first series so he couldn't say that The Prisoner was a continuation of the John Drake character. I so far can't bring myself to spend the money to buy the older series. Still I watched it back in the 60s and remember liking it. I was in my teens and into that, The Avengers you mentioned, The Man From UNCLE and all the fad spy stuff started by the 007 craze.


----------



## j d worthington (Nov 19, 2009)

I have seen several episodes from the _Danger Man_ series in recent years and, while there are some similarities, there are really more differences in basic personality between the characters. Despite the intriguing idea of the connection, I'd have to class myself in the "not the same" camp on this one....


----------



## thepaladin (Nov 19, 2009)

They arose, I think, from the use of a couple of clips from the Danger Man series that showed as flashbacks and survelance in the Prisoner. I'm not taking a stand on either side, but I remember the argument and found it still on line and thought it interesting.


----------



## Dave (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Danger Man


thepaladin said:


> I was in my teens and into that, The Avengers you mentioned, The Man From UNCLE and all the fad spy stuff started by the 007 craze.


I liked all of that kind of thing. There was also The Champions, Department S, Jason King, Man in a Suitcase, The Saint and The Persuaders.

There is a great lack of that kind of TV drama now. Everything is police investigations and autopsies, and it is all soapy. Maybe Spooks and Hustle qualify, but they are just not the same.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 20, 2009)

Heh i liked the opening scene,music of the first ep when i saw it last night.


Dave:

Spooks is pretty good.  More like the real James Bond stories than the flashy movies.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dave said:


> Re: Danger Man
> I liked all of that kind of thing. There was also The Champions, Department S, Jason King, Man in a Suitcase, The Saint and The Persuaders.
> 
> There is a great lack of that kind of TV drama now. Everything is police investigations and autopsies, and it is all soapy. Maybe Spooks and Hustle qualify, but they are just not the same.


Throw in Callan and The Protectors and thats my childhood


----------

